# Johns Cross cannot read or respond to post



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Dear Members,

Thank you for all your comments about us leaving Facts, we are unable to respond to you as we are banned from either reading or replying to your comments.

When we click on the post we get the following

''Your ability to read or post in this thread has been withdrawn. Contact the moderator team for details.''

Adieu

Peter and all his employed staff at Johns Cross Motorhomes.

PS.

I could add that this could well be illegal as comments are being made about myself and my Company to which we cannot reply to or have direct knowledge of but if it keeps the PC brigade happy and not wetting their knickers. so be it.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

What did I miss then??????     

curlyboy


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

So what's going on here - Is this forum being censored? Moderators??


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry it has come to this Peter!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Whats going on then??? I think a general reply/answer from MHF is required!


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

First i`ve seen of this,i thought it was pretty helpful to have someone with Peters experience on here and nice to have comments from the other side of the fence so to speak.........i think an explanation might be nice


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I must say that I am not happy with this situation - I too would like some kind of explanation as to why either in open forum or by PM 8O


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey
I doubt there will be any explanation from the moderators - they'll claim they don't need to (it's in the rules) - and a fiver say's this thread will get pulled as well for even daring to challenge. They don't take prisoners here.
Deno


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Please see this thread where Nuke has already explained his position (last post at bottom of page):

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-115800-days0-orderasc-10.html


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

please correct me if i am wrong but is this a forum where every subscriber can have their say if not i think that i will have to give some serious thought about renewing next year as i am a big boy boy now and i can make my own mind up as to what i want to read or believe i don't need a BIG BROTHER :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

If what Nuke has described is true, and I have no reason to disbelieve what he says, then JC can continue to post threads provided he sticks to the rules! I have no difficulties with "moderation" when one compares it with other sites where none exists! They can be brutal!


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I`m sorry Nuke but if it carries on like this I will not renew my subscription!

Ian


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

stephenpug said:


> please correct me if i am wrong but is this a forum where every subscriber can have their say if not i think that i will have to give some serious thought about renewing next year as i am a big boy boy now and i can make my own mind up as to what i want to read or believe i don't need a BIG BROTHER :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


As far as I am aware every member can have his or her say if he / she sticks to the site rules which are here. If people don't like the rules then they shouldn't join in the first place.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree Peribro, but I think JohnsCross should be allowed to read the other tread. Just read, not post, Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have to say the JCMH (Peter) has consistently broken the rules since I first remember him joining. Those with long memories will know that some of his advice was also very bad (eg VAT for motorhomes for the disabled). One other time he seemed on the forum pages to have helped me, the reality was different.

In the early days his advertising was so blatent, I believe he has dressed it up a bit since then.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm sure he knows he can look any time he likes, just not under his user name or IP address.
Nothing worse than a poor loser.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well my 2p th. is Peter has been very helpful and courtious to me with no gain.
A couple of my topical posts have been sent to the 'subscribers bar' apparently in case the odd person might be offended.

Does seem to be a little 'high handed'. :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> I'm sure he knows he can look any time he likes, just not under his user name or IP address.
> Nothing worse than a poor loser.


You are mistaken, Company Reports are for subscribers only, I suggest you sign out and delete cookies and try it.

Peter


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey!! - A helpful suggestion and no advertising (subliminal or otherwise)

Welcome back

Cheers

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

erneboy said:



> I agree Peribro, but I think JohnsCross should be allowed to read the other tread. Just read, not post, Alan.


Agreed.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

This is very sad to read on any forum but rules are rules and they apply to all of us whether we like or agree with them. :wink: I have been following the other thread..........

I will miss Peter's contributions on here as I do get the impression his company gives very good service, not that I have ever used them myself I have suggested JCM to others.  

I have great respect for the moderators and still think this is the best motorhome forum because of their diligence. 8) 

This site is bigger than any one individual (me included and I am big!!!) or company and will continue to go from strength to strength and I for one will continue to support it.  

Keith


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> I have to say the JCMH (Peter) has consistently broken the rules since I first remember him joining. Those with long memories will know that some of his advice was also very bad (eg VAT for motorhomes for the disabled). One other time he seemed on the forum pages to have helped me, the reality was different.
> 
> In the early days his advertising was so blatent, I believe he has dressed it up a bit since then.


Thats my take on it too and the fact that i was alerted to the fact that Peter has sometimes ridiculed this forum on the fun one, of which my other half Caroline is a member, i went on and can confirm this.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Those of us who are long serving members will know that Peter has been "at it" for years.

He's had more yellow cards than the combined total of every Premiership player this season.

He's long overdue his "Red" :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It is true that on occasions Johns Cross have used the forum to advertise their services. And so have many other traders. If anyone believes that he has profited in any great way from this they are kidding themselves.
JC profit from their excellent trading ethic and the many recommendations that are posted on this and other forums. All I can say is good luck to Peter and his colleagues at Johns Cross, for without people like them the industry would suffer and decline, and so would Nuke.
Unfortunately, this is still a £Billion industry that is largely run as a cottage industry with the good often outnumbered by the rogues.
This forum needs people like Peter, even if he does overstep the line a little, and Nuke needs the income that people like Peter generate for the industry.
It is a fact that many other dealers and traders watch this site and have been known to access the site from outside their trading addresses to avoid being traced. They are then found to post unfavourable comments, or even use their own form of subliminal advertising (e.g. I know where one of those is currently on a forecourt). Peter has never been guilty of hiding behind anonimity.
I will be very sad to see Peter and Johns Cross leave this community and can only see it as another indication of the potential decline of the forum.
Gerry


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok guys I am locking this thread also to prevent this one descending into huge for and against thread , thanks Keith / Coppo for your comments.

Note:Edit of this post to add the duplicate that was posted on the other thread in the Companies Reports section so that ALL can see it



> ok enough is enough, I don't have all the time in the world to be at the beck and call of Peter, I don't have the time to answer his postings querying how MY site is run. Especially during the evening and at weekends which seem to be his favoured times for contentious posts as some of us aren't semi retired and have children / family to be with at these times !
> 
> Peter I have now deactivated your account, the moderators will probably have enough time spare now to actually enjoy the site rather than have to monitor your posts, remove those that are against the site rules or have been reported.
> 
> ...


----------

